# Foo Fighters fans



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Turn on bbc 2 now as the back and forth documentary is starting followed by them playing at radio 1's big weekend :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Watched a repeat of this the other night and loved every minute of it, the new album sounds awesome.


----------

